# hibernate_seqeunce reseten (löschen)



## fsicher (19. Jun 2011)

Ich bin am Schreiben von Tests für eine JPA-Anwendung (mit Hibernate) und suche oft Objekte "byId". Mit zunehmender Anzahl Tests wird es immer schwieriger, mit ID-Werten zu arbeiten (da sich diese ändern). Denn, ich benutze nur eine Sequence: die *hibernate_sequence*. Für jeden Test stelle ich sicher, dass die Ausgangslage immer gleich ist (keine Abhängigkeiten von anderen Tests). Einziges Problem sind die ID-Werte! Kann man die *hibernate_sequence* irgendwie am Anfang eiens Test-Laufes reseten? Denn, diese wird (zurzeit) nur dann resetet, wenn sie neu angelegt wird, und dass ist nur dann der Fall, wenn sie nicht vorhanden ist:

[XML]<property name="hibernate.hbm2ddl.auto" value="create" />[/XML]

Ich habe versucht, sie zu löchen, in der Hofnung, dass sie automatisch neu angelegt und damit auch resetet wird. Aber, mit "DELETE sequence hibernate_sequence" bin ich gescheitert. 

Hat jemand eine Idee / einen Tipp?


----------



## maki (19. Jun 2011)

> Ich bin am Schreiben von Tests für eine JPA-Anwendung (mit Hibernate) und suche oft Objekte "byId". Mit zunehmender Anzahl Tests wird es immer schwieriger, mit ID-Werten zu arbeiten (da sich diese ändern).


Würde dir DBUnit emfehlen, damit kannst du die ganze DB vor dem Test in einen definierten Zustand versetzen, und mehr.


----------



## fsicher (20. Jun 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Ich werde es mir genauer anschauen.


----------

